# Posting Ranks



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was looking at the Posting Rank configuration, and it seems that the ranking system has become pretty obsolete. The highest ranking of 1,500 posts has been eclipsed by so many. So, and in the spirit of good clean fun, I have reconfigured the rankings as follows. BTW, those little blue squary things are officially known as 'Pips' (I didn't know that. Did you know that?):

Minimum 0 Posts = Newbie = 1 pip
Minimum 25 Posts = Member = 2 pips
Minimum 250 Posts = Advanced Member = 3 pips
Minimum 500 Posts = Senior Member = 4 pips
Minimum 1,000 Posts = Master Member = 5 pips (Down from a 1,500 post minimum)
Minimum 2,500 Posts = Super Member = 6 pips *New!*
Minimum 5,000 Posts = Grand Member = 7 pips *New!*
Minimum 10,000 Posts = Distinguished Member = 8 pips *New!*

Please note that these ranking are in no way intended to suggest that one member is more or less valuable than another. The rankings are only a means of recognizing a level of participation, and are just for fun!









WOW! Something new to shoot for!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

